# Is a trainer tire necessary?



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

My wife and I recently purchased a Cyclops Wind trainer. I was wandering if a trainer tire is necessary? It appears that we will have a couple more months until we can get outside due to the crappy white stuff that keeps falling. lol. I just don't know if these damage standard road tires or what. All opinions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

People used normal tires for years and years before 'trainer' tires existed.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Take the tire from last season and use it on the trainer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

A old tire works just fine.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I use last seasons worn out tires, or if need be, I buy a cheap wire bead tire.
.
.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i use an old tire on a spare wheel.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

What is this, about the thousandth discussion on trainer tires? I have Conti trainer tire that is in it's sixth winter. I think I paid $35 for it. I've recovered my investment.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Necessary?

No.

Handy? 

You bet.

I added a really heavy crappy wheel too...the weight on the trainer is a good thing, harder to push along. I mounted a Conti trainer tire to it and simply swap it out with my good wheel when I use the wretched trainer...damn, I'm sick of my trainer...ugg. Here's a warning to you though...that Conti trainer tire is one serious bastard to mount...wow that thing sucks!


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Continental Supersonic. You should get at least 2 weeks of training in and be fast doing it.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I usually get a combo deal on a trainer tire when I buy my Treadmill Shoes.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I think you're asking a different question than the answers you're getting suggest - a trainer will wear a regular road tire fairly quickly (it will wear the center of the tire and give it a non-round profile) so people typically don't use their good road tires on a trainer. 

You can either use an old tire, a cheap tire, or a special 'trainer' tire that's made specifically for a trainer. The last option is the least cost effective. If you don't have an old tire, go to performance or someplace and buy a cheapo tire or use you're road tire if it's getting old and plan on replacing it when you can ride outdoors.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I've never used one and never saw extra wear on my tires, and that's beginning with the Original Racermate in @1983.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

bigbill said:


> What is this, about the thousandth discussion on trainer tires? I have Conti trainer tire that is in it's sixth winter. I think I paid $35 for it. I've recovered my investment.


But don't you miss getting to pump up a regular tire every other day or so, and the way it dumps black powder residue trails, to let people know you've been training?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a Vittoria and the big advantage to a trainer specific tire is much less noise. I also don't hear or feel the thumping from casing boots in my old tires. I can hear the TV without turning it up so loud the wife complains


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

xxl said:


> But don't you miss getting to pump up a regular tire every other day or so, and the way it dumps black powder residue trails, to let people know you've been training?


My cont trainer tire has been extremely clean and I've beat the crap out of it two winters thus far.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a trainer tire mounted on an old wheel. I also bought a cassette for that wheel for $80 so switching back and forth is very easy. I dont use i though.....I HATE spending time on the trainer and just ride my CX bike outdoors regardless of the weather.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I am going to try and use the stock tires that came on my bike for the remainder of this season and try to get a trainer tire next fall. I guess I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Typetwelve said:


> My cont trainer tire has been extremely clean and I've beat the crap out of it two winters thus far.


Exactly.

And I hadn't realized it until this thread, since I've never used trainer tires, but the noise suppression would be another big benefit. I recall my regular-tire trainer being noisy as all get out.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Old tires or Continental Gator Skins. The Gator Skins can take an insane amount of torture on the trainer.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Used tires for sure, a bike shop could probably give you some for free.

I am a bit strange and really like to see the thread show up on the tire LOL!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

A trainer tire isn't necessary, but I sure do like mine. I've found it to slip a lot less than a cheap tire. I've got an oodle of hours on mine and it isn't showing one bit of wear.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Schwalbe Kojac. Like magic. Very quiet too.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the question should be " Changing the rear tire for a training tire is such a time consuming, is it necessary ? "

At least that's how lazy I was ....LOL


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't think a trainer-specific tire is necessary; that being said, I've got one of the CycleOps trainers tires on a spare wheel for trainer use with my CycleOps wind. Snagged it for $18 on Black Friday to see what the deal was and it works well- stays cooler, quieter, less wear on my other tires. Not that great of a difference, but more of a convenience as far as heat and noise.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I probably won't get another Continental trainer tire. That thing was a b1tch to mount.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

A trainer tire isn't necessary, of course. But a trainer bike IS. I'm just kidding, but I do have a bike designated for the trainer, doesn't even have brakes. No more switching tires, or wheels, or anything. Got a free frame from a friend, threw on parts I had or got free from another friend, and so have a frankenbike that lives on the trainer. Cheap rear wheel with a trainer tire, going quite a few winters strong.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I probably won't get another Continental trainer tire. That thing was a b1tch to mount.


Don't talk about my wife like that.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> I probably won't get another Continental trainer tire. That thing was a b1tch to mount.


Mine was freaking terrible...

It was so bad in fact, this is what drove me to get a wheel just for they trainer. Damn thing is terrible at first...


----------

